# Fuente alimentacion TDA2050



## juanma (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola, hace no mucho hice un amplificador de 10+10 y uno de 20w con un TDA2005, los dos circuitos funcionan con una alimentacion simple. Conecte los dos circuitos a una fuente (12-15V, 3Amp) de alimentacion y el amplificador de 10+10 sonaba rarisimo... asi que tuve que ponerle otra fuente (con otro transformador)

Ahora quiero hacer uno de 35+35w con 2 TDA2050, la pregunta es: voy a tener que usar dos fuentes de alimentacion?? 

Creo que el TDA2005 funciono mal por falta de corriente, no se me ocurre nada mas.

Es necesario un pre-amplificador para el TDA2050? Lo voy a usar con un Discman

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola. Si tu discman tiene ecualizador o control de graves y agudos no va a ser necesario un preamp, ya que el nivel de salida es compatible.
Respecto a la fuente, en todos los amplificador de 2 o más canales que hice siempre usé la misma fuente para todos los canales. Mientras pueda proporcionar la corriente que necesita y esté bien filtrada no vas a tener problemas.

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Sep 4, 2007)

Gracias Francisco.
Si, el discman tiene 2 niveles de graves y 2 opciones de sonido 3D (panasonic).
De cuanto me aconsejas que sea el transformador? 22+22v, cuantos ampere?

Saludos y gracias

PD: Queria ponerle un vumetro de 10 LEDs, lei en national y hay dos, uno logaritmico(LM3915) y otro lineal(LM3916). Si lo coloco a la salida del parlante cual tengo que usar??


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola. Lo del vúmetro si es logarítmico mejor, ya que los dB sonoros son logarítmicos.
Lo de la corriente no sé, tendría que buscar la hoja de datos y sacar conclusiones.

PD: creo que los vúmetros se conectan a la entrada


----------



## juanma (Sep 5, 2007)

Conecte un vumetro que me paso un amigo a la entrada, pero tengo que poner casi al max al disman para ver bien todos los LEDs


----------



## nandezfox (Feb 5, 2008)

De seguro que el nivel de sensibilidad del vumetro esta muy bajo, revisa que este potenciometro este al maximo o calibralo


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 22, 2008)

hola!
soy nuevo en el tema de los amplificador y mas en el tema de sus fuentes!
yo ya hice un amplificador con un tda 2030 alimentado con fuente simple de 12v!
y la verdad es que no suena mal pero tampoco suena bien en bajas frecuencias!
despues de leer bastante en el foro me quiero hacer un amplificador con un tda 2050 pero con fuente simetrica, y aca esta mi duda: como hago la fuente simetrica?
se como se rectifica pero no se que diodos usar para rectificarla, si me ayudan les estare muy agradecido!


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

Es simple, con un transformador con toma intermedia en el secundario.

Estos transformadores tienen 3 conexiones (izda, centro, y dcha) pues coges la central como masa, y tendras con respecto a una +12V, y respecto a la otra -12 (en el caso de que sea de un transformador de 12-0-12)


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 22, 2008)

si! eso se hacerlo pero no se que diodos llevan!
recien encontre esta esquemame dice todo pero no el valor de los diodos y no se cual ponerle!
me harias un gran favor si me ayudas!


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

que consumo va a tener el circuito que conectes a la fuente?


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 22, 2008)

si no me equivoco el tda 2050 consume 2 amperes! si no es asi corrigeme


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

Pues no se lo que consume habria que mirarlo en el datasheet.

Prueva (mira los datasheet) con los 1n54XX, que son hasta 3A


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 22, 2008)

probare con eso!
puede ser el 1n1581 busque y es de 100v 3a!
otra consulta? esta bien el calculo de la fuente?
si rectifico dara 22 si el secundario es 17?

otra consulta!
c1,c2,c3,c4 puedo usar capacitores de 4700 mf de 50v?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

No te darian 22V sino 23,34V teoricamente

Si le pones los de 50 voltios ...seguro que no tienes problemas, si sobran trabajan mas relajados, o sea si le puedes poner de 4700 mF 50 v

Un saludo


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 22, 2008)

gracias por tu ayuda! ya me parecia que tenia que usar esos! un saludo!


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> gracias! me ayudaste bastante pero si me lo explicas o sabes de alguien que quiera explicarnelo dime! gracias de vuelta!



Haber lo intentare, aunque es dificil porque no se lo que sabes de electricidad.

La tension que mides con el polimetro es Vef(tension eficaz, es la que vale), 
En la red de casa tenemos coriente alterna cuyo valor de tension es de Vpp(voltios pico a pico)
Al convertir la corriente alterna en continua, en tu caso lo que hazes es como doblar la señal por la mitad, entonces tenemos una corriente continua pulsatoria de valor Vp(tension de pico)

Vpp=2Vp=2*(raiz2)Vef

Al poner un condensador este se carga a la tension maxima, Vp.

Estga es una explicacion muy basica, espero que la entiendas ya que para explicar las cosas asi es dificil


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 22, 2008)

lo entendi y no lo entendi! me lo podrias explicar con ejemplos?si puedes si no, no importa! lo basico se de electronica, ahora teoria no me pidas! pero bueno asi se empieza!


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> lo basico se de electronica, ahora teoria no me pidas! pero bueno asi se empieza!



Esto es lo basico de electronica.

ejemplos, pues, pues creia que con las cuentas que te mostre en el otro post valia, pero...

haber teoricamente en españa tenemos 230Vef (que despues son 220 reales)
230Vef=230*2*raiz2=326Vp
326Vp=2*326=652Vpp

en resumen

652Vpp=326Vp=230Vef

asi me explico bien?


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 22, 2008)

si ahora entendi! creo! lo que me quedo una duda es el valor de los diodos, como se elegi por la tension? por el amperaje? o ambos?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

Cualquier cosa que conectas a cualquier red siempre se le aplica la misma tension. es decir que conectes lo que conectes en el secunario del tranaformador "siempre" tiene la misma tension, no asi con la corriente, que varia segun lo que conectes.

Ahora bien, a la hora de elegir los diodos tienes que escoger los diodos depende de la tension a la que los conectes, y tambien tienes que tener en cuenta lo que va a consumir lo que conectes, y segun estas variables debes elejir el diodo que necesitas sobredimensionandolo un poco respecto lo que necesites como minimo


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 22, 2008)

haber si entiendo!
si la tensión es de 50v y el consumo 2a, el diodo tiene que ser de 100v 3a no?
en mi caso, 17v 2a (la salida del secundario de la fuente que quiero usar) estaria bien usar el 1n1581 que es de 100v 3a?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

si, podrias usar ese pero no pasaria nada si por cualquier cosa ese no lo encuentras y coges uno mayor.

Entre mas lo sobredimensiones se calentara menos, y te costara algo mas


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 22, 2008)

Buenas tidor, para mi que estas "liando" al muchacho con tanta formula, tu sabes que eso de las mates no nos gustan mucho a la mayoría de los mortales.... 
Ya digo es mi opinión, sea o no correcta.

Un saludo


----------



## tjdor (Ago 22, 2008)

bueno, ya le dije que era complicado explicarlo asi por internet, en poco tiempo, pocas palabras, y sin saber cuales son sus conocimientos de electronica, sin saber si entiende cada cosa. 
Pero aun asi dijo que que si le podia explicar los calculos, y...

Jobar no le he dicho ninguna mentira, solo que debe hacer un acto de fe y creerse que las cosas son asi, si fuera en persona le explicaria el porque de las formulas, pero para tener unas nociones basicas...


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 23, 2008)

hola! me ausente un poco, disculpen!
la verdad lo entendi muy por en sima! pero entendi!
mi duda era que si para rectificar una fuente tenias que usar unos diodos y capacitores correctos para dicha fuente, no sabia que se podia usar un mayor valor de diodo y capacitor como tu me has explicado! pero en fin muchas gracias! 
*espero sus respuestas!!!*


----------



## tjdor (Ago 23, 2008)

Al circular corriente por cualquier conductor, ya sea cable o semiconductor, se producen perdidas que en su mayoria se manifestan como calor ( por ser lo que mas facilmente se nota).
Tu en este caso, puedes comprar multitud de diodos, y todos te valdrian igual. En lo que se diferencian unos de otros, es en la capacidad de disipar esa energia, asi uno de 100V-3A, es capaz de disipar energia hasta esos valores, si circula mas corriente, se quema, y si se le aplica mas tension tambien se estropea.
Los condensadores es mas o menos igual, por ejemplo un condensador de 100V-470uF, te indica que soporta hasta 100V, ya que si aplicas mas sus armadiras de dertruiran ya que se perfora el dielectrico, y que almacena 470uf, esta es la cantidad de energia que almacena, asi, uno de 10nF rectificara peor la señal ya que en cualquier defecto de tension este intenta mantenerla como estaba, pero como almacena poco, pues se le agota antes .

Poniendo un ejemplo mas facil, con tu coche solo puedes ir hasta 120Kh (en españa), entonces porque compramos coches que alcanzan 220Kh? para que el motor trabaje menos forzado cuando vas a 120, esto es lo mismo se debe sobredimensionar algo


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 23, 2008)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> hola! me ausente un poco, disculpen!
> la verdad lo entendi muy por en sima! pero entendi!
> mi duda era que si para rectificar una fuente tenias que usar unos diodos y capacitores correctos para dicha fuente, no sabia que se podia usar un mayor valor de diodo y capacitor como tu me has explicado! pero en fin muchas gracias!
> *espero sus respuestas!!!*



Si en electrónica como en electricidad las "sobre dimensiones" son positivas y aumentan el factor de seguridad de cualquier proyecto

Ejemplo: si te dice que pongas una resistencia de 1/4 de watio y tu pones una de 1 watio ....ten por seguro que esa no te fallara...

Un saludo


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 23, 2008)

haber si entendi!
siempre debo poner un diodo y un capacitor un poco exagerado del valor que tiene que aguantar, no? odviamente no de menos valor que tienen que soportar! yo eso lo hago, como tu dices, con las resistencias, mas en los amplificador, para que trabajen mas tranquilos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2008)

El tema es así:

Del voltaje que provee el transformador, al rectificarse se obtiene aproximadamente un 40% más en vacio.
Del voltaje que se obtiene al ser rectificado el voltaje, los capacitores electroliticos y ceramicos deberan tolerar minimo un 40% más.
La capacitancia electrolitica de una fuente cuanto más alta mejor filtrada y más estable el voltaje que provee. Yo, en particular, utilizo capacitores de 4700uF / 50V como minimo, sino hay q usar de 6300uF para arriba.

los ceramicos filtran las frecuencias altas. y los electroliticos almacenana energia para descargarla parejo durante el consumo del equipo.

una fuente es algo muy simple dentro de la electronica, pero es la parte mas importante, ya que debe proveer la alimentacion estable y confiable para todo el circuito, y en la mayoria de los casos debe estar perfectamente filtrada y aislada.

saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 23, 2008)

claro por eso mi duda! ya hice un amplificador, y  por culpa de la fuente (que es simple y no si esta bien filtrada) no tiene buena calidad de sonido! yo queria saber eso! muchas gracias! 
otra duda, como es eso de los ceramicos? los pongo en mi fuente?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 23, 2008)

Bueno...depende donde estés ubicado, si tienes emisiones cercanas tanto de emisoras comerciales o de radio aficionados...pues no están de mas, como te han explicado estos condensadores cerámicos son muy eficaces para eliminar las altas frecuencias (RF)
Y también algunos electrodomésticos normales las producen TV, ordenadores, microondas, etc


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 23, 2008)

ah! me parecio verlos en algunas fuentes! que valor llevan? se calcula como los electroliticos?
disculpen si paresco molesto pero estas dudas me estan matando y no quiero que mi amplificador me desepcione como el primero! desde ya gracias!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 23, 2008)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> ah! me parecio verlos en algunas fuentes! que valor llevan? se calcula como los electroliticos?
> disculpen si paresco molesto pero estas dudas me estan matando y no quiero que mi amplificador me desepcione como el primero! desde ya gracias!




Si se calcula en función de las frecuencias que quieres eliminar, pero la practica nos ha enseñado que un cerámico de 10 k (10 nf)  o uno de poliester (papel) de 100 k  (100 nf) hacen de comodín en casi todas las interferencias, o si quieres y estas sobrado de presupuesto los dos en paralelo.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ago 23, 2008)

bueno muchisimas gracias! pondre los dos por las dudas! gracias por su paciencia! cuando lo hago les dire mis resultados!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 23, 2008)

Gracias a ti por hacernos sentir útiles.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## joe73 (Ago 23, 2008)

hola, yo estoy armando un amplificador con un tda 2040, este necesita de una tension de +-16v, y un pre amplificador de -+12,yo tengo una fuente que me entrega 35v, y quisiera saber si puedo alimentar al pre y al amplificador con la misma fuente,realizando reguladores de tension adecuados,pero nose muy bien cual me seria el inicado, y las caracteristicas de mi fuente es que en el secundario no tiene neutro,me sirve? o que fuente deberia comprar?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 23, 2008)

joe73 dijo:
			
		

> hola, yo estoy armando un amplificador con un tda 2040, este necesita de una tension de +-16v, y un pre amplificador de -+12,yo tengo una fuente que me entrega 35v, y quisiera saber si puedo alimentar al pre y al amplificador con la misma fuente,realizando reguladores de tension adecuados,pero nose muy bien cual me seria el inicado, y las caracteristicas de mi fuente es que en el secundario no tiene neutro,me sirve? o que fuente deberia comprar?




Si, si que puedes, tendrás que usar para la +12 un lm7812 y para la - 12 un lm 7912

mira en don google...las hojas de datos para el esquema practico

Un saludo


----------



## joe73 (Ago 23, 2008)

Estube leyendo la base de datos en datasheet pero no me quedo muy claro el esquema, y si ademas me va a servir un lm7815 -7915 para los -+16 v x 2-3 A que necesito para alimentar el amplificador, ya que estos lm solo soportan 1 A, te dejo el esquema abajo para ver si me puedes guiar con esto


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 23, 2008)

joe73 dijo:
			
		

> Estube leyendo la base de datos en datasheet pero no me quedo muy claro el esquema, y si ademas me va a servir un lm7815 -7915 para los -+16 v x 2-3 A que necesito para alimentar el amplificador, ya que estos lm solo soportan 1 A, te dejo el esquema abajo para ver si me puedes guiar con esto




Bueno...yo entendí que la etapa iba alimentada con +/- 35 y los previos con +/- 12 ...o no era así ?


----------



## joe73 (Ago 23, 2008)

No, perdon si lo explique mal... Estoy armando un amplificador con 2 tda 2040, que necesitan una alimentacion de -+16, y ademas un pre amplificador con un tl 072 que necesita una alimentacion de -+12 v, el amplificador consume 2 - 3 amperes, el pre si puedo regularlos con los lm 7812 -7912, pero mi duda es sobre si resistiran unos lm7815 - 7915 para alimentar el amplificador ya que estos solo soportan un poco mas de 1 A de entrada, y cabe aclarar que mi fuente entrega casi 5 A x 35 v, y estube mirando este regulador de Jona que nose si me serviria para alimentar el amplificador, si me dieran sus consejos se los agradecería:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/regulador-voltaje-36v-3a-8320/


----------



## tjdor (Ago 23, 2008)

Los lm78xx te entregan tension positiva de hasta 1A, si tu lo quieres para regular tension de mas de 1A necesitaras otro tipo de regulador de tension fija de mas potencia


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 24, 2008)

Buenas, también le puedes poner en la salida del regular "atacando la base" el super recurrido 2n3055 y los 5/7 Amp. te suministra sin problemas


----------



## DJ-AS (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola gente, alguien podría decirme de cuántos amperes debe ser la fuente para mover 5 TDA2050, porque en el datasheet no supe entender cuántos amperes consume el integrado.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2008)

DJ-AS dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, alguien podría decirme de cuántos amperes debe ser la fuente para mover 5 TDA2050, porque en el datasheet no supe entender cuántos amperes consume el integrado.



No sale en la datasheet por que la corriente consumida depende de la potencia que entrega el amplificador y esta potencia depende de la tensión de alimentación, la impedancia de carga, la ganacia del amplificador y el nivel de la señal de entrada.

En resumen: nos tenes que decir con cuanta tensión lo vas a alimentar y que impedancia de parlantes vas a usar. Las otras dos por ahora las podemos dejar de lado.

Saludos!


----------



## EstebanUP (Ene 26, 2009)

Buenas estoy armando un amplificador con el TDA2050 que me parece muy bueno por su potencia de salida, en teoria, busque en el datasheet, y me encontre con el "Test and application circuit" el cual necesita la alimentacion ya comentada de +22 y -22v, parte que no he podido hacer a falta de transformador y sobretodo de dinero :S, bueno, en todo caso tambien mire y existe otro montaje con alimentacion solo positiva(archivo adjunto), parte que monte y revise bastante, pero no me funciono, la cosa es que la fuente que tengo me da apenas como 15v, y se supone que deben ser como 40v :S:S:S:S.

Mi pregunta es si alguien ha probado con el circuito que adjunto, y ademas tengo algunas dudas para armar el amplificador pero estereo osea con dos integrados ya que no se como conectarlos, si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria mucho.


----------



## kikoaaf (Feb 24, 2009)

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> No, el primario es de 220 (tension de red).
> El secundario dices que te da 17Vef= 48,08Vpp = 24,04Vp.
> Como rectificas con un diodo 24,04 - 0,7 = 23,34 Vcc



Perdon, pero tienes un error en el calculo, si rectificas onda completa
tienes corriente circulando por 2 diodos, lo cual nos quedaria:
(17 * 1.41) - 0.7 - 0.7 = 22,64 v teoricamente.
Saludos-


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 25, 2009)

EstebanUP dijo:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es si alguien ha probado con el circuito que adjunto, y ademas tengo algunas dudas para armar el amplificador pero estereo osea con dos integrados ya que no se como conectarlos, si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria mucho.



piensas utilizar un preamplificador?


----------



## txappi (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola, quiero hacer una fuente de alimentacion para alimentar 2 TDA2050. Despues de estar mirando por todas parte estas son mis conclusiones y necesito que me confirmen un par de cosas. Si el transformador es de +15 -15, ¿la tension despues de rectificarla y filtrarla sera de 20,5 V?. Suponiendo que tenga razon, ¿ con 2.5 A tengo suficiente corriente para los 2 TDA2050? con unos altavoces de 4 ohmios. Ademas de todo esto con el tema del filtrado encontre un par de sitios para calcular los condensadores que necesito y con un rizado del 10% me da aproximadamente 13500uF. ¿Esto esta bien?


----------



## ivankr (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola si lo alimentás con un transformador de 15+15 vas a tener un pico de aprox. 21.2v. Yo te recomendaría usar uno de 12+12 (pico de 17v) ya que la tensión máxima del 2050 es de 22v por rama. Es solo para trabajar con tensiones mas seguras para el chip. Con respecto al rizado, probá con un capacitor de 4700uF por rama nada mas (en total usarías 2). No creo que necesites mas, y los 2.5A van a andar bien. Yo armé un amplificador stereo con los 2050 con un transformador de 12+12 que rectificado me quedaba en -16,0, +16 masomenos y sonaba muy fuerte, yo diría que me sobraba potencia por todos lados. Usaba unos parlantes de 4Ohm de 10 pulgadas. Espero que te sirva loco, slaudos!


----------



## txappi (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola ivankr y gracias por responder. Ya que has probado el circuito y dices que funciona bien seguire tu consejo y pondre un transformador de 12+12 y dos condensadores de 4700uf, ademas el transformador me costara menos. Ya te contare como me fue.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2009)

La hoja de datos del TDA2050 especifica claramente que la tensión máxima de alimentación es de *25 volts*, NO 22. Es mas, todas las especificaciones están dadas para una tensión de alimentación de +22/-22 volts, así que podés usar sin ningún problema el transformador de 15+15 volts, por que es precisamente el que te dá las tensiones óptimas para ese amplificador, y es con el que podés obtener mayor potencia de salida.

Saludos!


----------



## luicho92 (Sep 8, 2009)

hola,puedo usar una fuente de computadora??de aprox 200w


----------



## Lord Chango (Sep 8, 2009)

luicho92 dijo:


> hola,puedo usar una fuente de computadora??de aprox 200w


 
Hola luicho92, podrias usar una fuente de computadora, pero sólo la salida de +12v, y utilizandola como alimentación simple. También podrias usar la de +5v, pero no creo que logras mucha potencia. Je.

Tengo una consulta ahora, arme un par de módulos con dos tda2050 en modo puente, pero cada vez que paso un cierto volumen, se me ponen en corto, y no puedo darme cuenta por que. Los estoy alimentando con +-22v y tirando una carga de 4 ohm. Me habré excedido? Será por temperatura? Les puse un ventilador de computadora, pero me sigue pasando lo mismo. Alguna idea?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2009)

Eso te pasa por cargar el puente con 4 ohms. La mínima impedancia posible de poner en puente es de 8 ohms (algo de 6.5 a 7.5ohms reales). En puente, la impedancia que ve cada amplificador es la mitad de la que está aplicada, así que si ponés 4 ohms, cada amplificador solo vé 2 ohms y no estan preparados para manejar esa carga con la tensión de alimentación que le estas poniendo.


----------



## Lord Chango (Sep 8, 2009)

Perfecto, no sabia esa parte del asunto. Ahora vere como lo soluciono. Muchas gracias!


----------



## txappi (Nov 14, 2009)

hola, finalmente pude terminar el circuito y como ya suponia tengo problemas.
Cuando lo conecto a la red en pocos segundos se pone ha hacer ruido como un zumbido. Ademas parece que los condensadores hacen un poco olor a quemado. El caso es que sin conectar ninguna señal de audio ni nada hace este ruido estraño, ¿ ¿ quizas sean pequeños los condensadores? son 2 de 4700uF 50V uno por rama. Revise al circuito 3 veces y no vi nada raro y el circuito que use para montarlo es este http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2050.pdf . Bueno decir tambien que son 2 tda2050 cada uno con un altavos conectado de 8 ohmios. Espero que me puedan ayudar y gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 14, 2009)

txappi, una foto de tu placa no vendría mal para ver si encontramos algún problema. Los electrolíticos de 4700uF están conectados en forma correcta no? deben ir tal cual está en el pdf, ambos orientados hacia el mismo lado y con los "+" hacia la derecha. Si no lo hiciste así, va a pasar lo que describís.

Otra cosa.. por lo que se ve, el PCB está invertido respecto a la vista de los componentes, si usaste el método de transferencia con la plancha, te va a quedar invertida la placa, con lo cual ahí estaría tu problema. La placa debe quedar tal cual como está en la vista de los componentes de la página 3.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 14, 2009)

amigos , tengo alimentado 2 tda en puente de los qe subio mariano con 4 A y me levantan mucha temperatura , sera el exeso de amperaje e problema ?


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola iamkbra, estás usando parlante de 8 Ohm me imagino... si es así, qué disipador le colocaste? tené en cuenta que es bastante potencia la que van a disipar estando en puente. Hay un post sobre el cálculo del disipador.

Saludos


----------



## txappi (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola y gracias por responder tan rapido. No me esplique bien, no hice el PCB solo use el esquema en una placa perforada soldando los componentes y uniendolos con hilo. Respecto a los condensadores ya puse cuidado a la hora de montarlos y la parte (+) del rectificador lo junto con la parte (+) del condensador 1, la parte (-) del condensador 1 la junto con la (+) del condensador 2 y la parte (-) del condensador 2 con la parte (-) del rectificador, y en la union de los dos condensadores esta la toma media o neutra. En la foto veras tambien un TDA8199 en un lado con sus resistencias y condensadores que es para regular el volumen, la entrada de audio esta conectada a este IC y las salidas a los tda2050. En esta momento la entrada de la señal de los tda2050 estan al aire, es decir, desconecte las salidas del tda8199 de los amplificadores.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahh bien, por las dudas.. no tenés al revés el puente de diodos? en todos los que eh visto, el borde redondeado indica el borne positivo y tenés conectado allí el negativo del electrolítico, con lo cual estarían ambos capacitores invertidos. Comprobá bien eso porque o tenés ese invertido, o tomaste mal la polaridad de los electrolíticos (la franja blanca indica el negativo).

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 14, 2009)

mira mariano le puse uno de fuente de pc , cual me recomendas vos? , el amperaje esta bien? 
que pasa si no uso de 8 ohm?

saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahh con razón se te calienta, ese disipador le queda bastante chico, colocá algo más grande...


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 14, 2009)

ahh okok y con el tema del amperaje ando bien ?


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 15, 2009)

txappi  ese disipador esta muy pequeño  como dice mnicolau , yo arme ese amplificador con el mismo pcb  de construyasuvideorckola  y no tuve ningun problema, , le puse un trafo de 17 voltios y por el tamaño creo que es de unos 4 amperios y mueve muy bien unos bajos de 12 con su medio y 3 twister.


----------



## txappi (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola mnicola, despues de comprobar otra vez el puente rectificador, este esta bien puesto el lado redondeado es el (-). Teniendo en cuenta lo que me dice panama1974 tiene que funcionar asi que tengo algo mal, por coj....... aunque no lo vea en estos momentos. Respecto lo que me decis seguro tendre que cambiar el disipador, pero en estos momento los circuitos no se calientan nada de nada, nada en absoluto y es normal ya que no lo tengo conectado mas de unos pocos segundos ya que teniendo en cuenta el zumbido y un ta ta ta ta ta ta que hacen los altavoces al los pocos sugundos de conectar la alimentacion no me fio ni un pelo, no me apetece que me peten los condensadores en los morros. Si que hay un poco de olor a quemado en la zona de los condensadores pero no estoy seguro que sean estos o la regleta que hay al lado, que es la de alimentacion electrica 220v quizas esta regleta es un poco pequeña y saltan chispas entre sus polos ¿¿¿???? un poco raro ya que no las he visto ni hay marcas de quemado ni nada pero bueno, en cuanto pueda revisare otra vez el circuito y si no veo nada quitare esta regleta y me asegurare que la entrada de corriente no me de problemas. Por probar.

Una pregunta. El tranformador es uno toroidal con toma media. Este tiene dos cables azules mas finos que los demas, uno rojo,uno negro, uno blanco, y uno amarillo que son mas gruesos. Los azules son el primario 220v y los de mas el secundario y pone lo siguiente:
15V (Ro-Am) 2,6A
15V (Bl-Ne) 2,6A

Supongo que la toma media se hace juntando el amarillo y el blanco ¿no?


----------



## kiwara (Jun 1, 2010)

hola que tal tengo mi consulta yo arme mi tda 2050 con una fuente de pc y cuando conecto el +12 y -12 salta un corto en la fuente es normal eso? o hay algo que falla?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

kiwara dijo:


> hola que tal tengo mi consulta yo arme mi tda 2050 con una fuente de pc *y cuando conecto el +12 y -12 salta un corto en la fuente es normal eso? *o hay algo que falla?



  
Es normal si querés quemarla, en caso contrario...es completamente anormal.

PD: A que cosa conectas los +12 y -12V ???


----------



## Nimer (Jun 1, 2010)

Creo que se refiere a que quiere alimentar el TDA2050 con +-12v que vienen de la fuente de PC. Pero los -12v de la fuente tienen poca corriente como para alimentar el integrado.


----------



## kiwara (Jun 1, 2010)

claro lo dije "....arme mi tda con una fuente de pc...."
y si puede ser q
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*UE* la corriente sea baja vere si encuentro algun tranfo tirado...

mi pregunta fue si alguno q*UE* halla probado con la fuente de pc le ha pasado el problema de que entra en corto la fuente por haberlo conectado de esa manera.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 1, 2010)

Supongo que para encender el amplificador, no deberías tener problemas en alimentarlo con esa fuente de PC..
Por las dudas probá con el multímetro si no tenés un corto entre +V y -V..


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola kiwara, seguramente estas provocando un corto debido a un exceso de corriente en la línea de -12v, las fuentes de pc generalmente entregan unos 500mA, por lo que no es aconsejable que la utilices así para alimentar amplificadores. Una buena solución es poner en serie dos fuentes de pc y tomar el punto medio como GND. Hay bastante información sobre eso en el foro.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2010)

La de -12 no da más de 1 Amp y salta la protección interna.

Saludos !


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 5, 2010)

hola, yo también tube problema similar con alimentar  el tda2050 con una fuente de pc (en mi caso el error era mio cuando monte el circuito), una vez q*UE* lo hise andar simpre tenia ruidos parasitos y saturaba, hasta que me digne a hacerle la fuente que corresponde (fuente partida, 18 + 18 vcc), y anda como tiro, una joya. yo tengo una duda sobre montar otro tda2050 para hacerme un ampli estereo pero me dijeron q tenga cuidado si es tda2050h o tda2050s, si tienen la misma masa tienen problemas ¿alguien sabe la diferencia que tienen?


----------



## poleo215 (Ago 3, 2010)

hola todos si mal no entendi, la fuente para el amplificador del tda 2050 se construye con un transformador de 15 + 15 por 4 amperes, ¿lo que quiciera saber es que diodos o que puente retific. le pongo a la fuente?


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 3, 2010)

poleo215 dijo:


> hola todos si mal no entendi, la fuente para el amplificador del tda 2050 se construye con un transformador de 15 + 15 por 4 amperes, ¿lo que quiciera saber es que diodos o que puente retific. le pongo a la fuente?



El voltaje del TDA 2050, según hoja de datos, puede ir desde +-4.5v a +-25v, se recomienda como máximo +-22v. La corriente de 1 A por cada TDA 2050.

Con un transformador de 15+15 te quedarían unos +-20v eficaces, que es más que aceptable.


----------



## poleo215 (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola a todos mi consulta es sobre el amperaje que necesita el tda 2050 no se si es de 2.5 o de 4 amperes no me quedo claro


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 4, 2010)

si mis calculos no fallan ( si es asi corrijanme )

TDA2050 32W Hi-Fi AUDIO POWER AMPLIFIER

Seguna la hoja de datos: 
Supply Voltage Range       ±4.5  a  ±25  V
Efficiency                           Po=28W - RL 8 OHM - Vs=+-22V     =   67%

Repito si no me equivoco 

32W / 22V = 1.45 A 
32 x 67 / 100 = 21.44 W + 32 W  = 53.44 W
53.44 W / 22V = 2.42 A 

Con un trafo de 15+15 5A
Obtenes los 22v de alimentacion y 2.5 por rama o canal
 15 x 1.41 = 21.1 V
5 / 2 = 2.5

Suerte


----------



## poleo215 (Ago 4, 2010)

trate de conceguir un trafo de ese amperaje y es medio dificil ¿se puede hacer con dos trafo de 15 por 2,5 amp cada uno? de ser asi ¿como se puede hacer la fuente?


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 5, 2010)

Para hacerlo con dos trafos vas a tener que hacerlo uno para los +22V
y el otro para los -22V

El problema que no tenes reguladores de 22 osea algun 7822 o 7922

Suerte


----------



## Limado (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes, es mi primer post (luego del de presentación)

Hice un amplificador con un TDA2050, siguiendo el PCB recomendado en el datasheet para fuente simetrica.

Lo alimento con una fuente simétrica regulable que hice en el secundario hace unos 10 años que se puede regular de 1,4 hasta 36 v, tomando el +v y -v, y de 1 a 18 tomando gnd y +-v.

El circuito lo probé y funciona bien, pero me surgió una duda, ya que lo alimente con +v en un terminal y -v en otro, pero a gnd no le conecte la salida gnd de la fuente.
funciona sin problemas, mi consulta es si esta bien así, o si tengo que conectar gnd de la fuente al circuito?.

el circuito es este...





Otra duda, y perdón que sea tan básico, pero estoy por hacer un pre con control de bajos y agudos, pero este necesita +-15v, se que tengo que poner 1 LM7815 y 1 LM7915, el tema que no estoy muy seguro de como ponerlos entre la fuente y el pre.

ya vi el datasheet pero no estoy seguro del todo si es como lo entendí.

saludos, y de antemano muchas gracias por su paciencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Si , deberìas conectar la masa de la fuente.

Ojo que el LM7815 y el LM7915 tienen distinta distribucion de las patas , tienen 3 patas , una de entrada de voltaje mayor (supongamos + o - 18Vdc) una de masa y la tercera de salida de + o - 15 Vdc regulados.

Salida


----------



## Limado (Sep 30, 2010)

Lo conectare entonces, muchas gracias.


Para regular a +-15V, con este esquema estaria ok entonces?


----------



## angel36 (Sep 30, 2010)

Para el pre-amplificador estaría bien así la regulación, no veo mayor problema....

 si me equivoco seguramente alguien lo hará saber...

Saludos!


----------



## Limado (Sep 30, 2010)

muchas gracias por contestar  ya volvere con otras dudas jeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2010)

De nada che !


----------



## angel36 (Sep 30, 2010)

ok comenta como te fue...


----------



## Limado (Oct 12, 2010)

Buenas, yo de nuevo....

todavía no hice el pre, recién tuve tiempo de completar la otra etapa de amplificación, para el 2do canal....
pero haciendo las pruebas, me quedo una duda enorrrrmmeee..... resulta que cuando la probé, subiendo mucho el volumen, me empezaba a distorsionar bastante lo que no me pasaba con el otro circuito.

pruebo el otro circuito, y funcionaba de la misma manera... cosa rara....

en un momento pensé que era porque la fuente podría no tener la potencia necesaria, pero tiene un trafo de 12 x 2 3000Ma. lo que si no soy muy burro serian unos 72W, no?? y solo alimento 1 tda2050 en las pruebas, la fuente es regulable y me da una salida de +-18, y la caída de tensión es de 1.5v + o -, o sea medí en vació 36v, medí con el ampli conectado y da 34.4v aprox, no esta tan mal o si? o medí cualquier cosa?

para todo el ampli y el pre, usare algo mas grande.....

pero en una de las pruebas, olvide conectar la masa de la fuente.... y mejoro muchísimo!... distorsionaba solo a muy alto volumen y ya era por que el woofer esta baqueta y no se la banca....


a lo que me refiero con distorsión (no soy muy conocedor de los términos técnicos) no se si esta bien expresado....pero se escucha con mucho ruido, tanto en altos, medio como en bajos..... 

por que puede ser??? se escucha mejor sin GND de la fuente, q con el GND conectado...por que es así??

bueno espero puedan responderme y desaburrarme que es lo que mas me interesa! jeje saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Las masas van en estrella , todas conectadas a un solo punto.

Aislale el disipàdor del integrado y le ponés masa aparte al disipador.

Ponele un potenciómetro de volumen de 25 K en la entrada

Saludos !


----------



## Limado (Oct 13, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta....

el tema de las masas en estrellas, deberia conectar todas las masas juntas, y de ahi al circuito impreso?? en cualquiera de sus puntos de masa??

ahora que me decis de aislar el disipador del integrado, caigo en que la mica la tengo entre el disipador y el integrado + la grasa siliconada, pero lo que no tengo es el bujecito para el tornillo, ahi es donde debo estar derrapando....

y la masa aparte para el disipador, como haria eso? un cable desde el disipador al gnd de la fuente?? (perdonen la ingnorancia)

saludos y de antemano, gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Claro , la falta del bujecito o tornillo de nylon 

Se elije un punto en el chasis desde dónde salen los cables de masa a : la fuente , la plaqueta del ampli y el disipador (o el disipador lo atornillás directamente)

Lo que no se hace es conectar a masa la plaqueta , la entrada de audio y la salida de audio , eso hace lazos que provocan ummmmmmmmmmm (zumbido) 

saludos !


----------



## Limado (Oct 13, 2010)

Genial! muchas gracias, lo voy a probar hoy si sale todo bien, ya arranco con el pre!!

te pasaste, gracias por la paciencia!

una pregunta mas, tengo un trafo simple de 12v, 200 watt... lo que me daria 16 amper aprox., si  hago una fuente dobladora de tensión, me serviria para alimentar 2 tda2050 y un pre con el integrado TA7630P?
es el que esta en http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ta01.php 

gracias nuevamente y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Si , te va , el TDA2050 soporta hasta 25 + 25 V y si teoricamente es de 32 Watts , entonces tenés 32 X 2 = 74 Watts , pero como el rendimento de un clase AB es del 60 % , estarás gastando unos 120 Watts de la fuente . . . y tenés 200 

Saludos !

P.D.: El consumo del pré ni se toma en cuenta aquí , es despreciable.


----------



## eLzAnA (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola se que no es especificamente relacionado con este tema, pero hice un post y me lo borraron. Quiero utilizar el TDA2050 con una fuente de 12V (de moto), pero no se bien como seria el circuito, con el del datasheet del integrado no anda.. Alguien me puede hacer alguna recomendacion? Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 25, 2010)

kikoaaf dijo:
			
		

> Perdon, pero tienes un error en el calculo, si rectificas onda completa
> tienes corriente circulando por 2 diodos, lo cual nos quedaria:
> (17 * 1.41) - 0.7 - 0.7 = 22,64 v teoricamente.
> Saludos-


Si no tuviera punto medio seria cierto, pero en este caso, no, 1 diodo va hacia el positivo y el otro hacia el negativo con respecto al punto medio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

eLzAnA dijo:
			
		

> Hola se que no es especificamente relacionado con este tema, pero hice un post y me lo borraron. Quiero utilizar el TDA2050 con una fuente de 12V (de moto), pero no se bien como seria el circuito, con el del datasheet del integrado no anda.. Alguien me puede hacer alguna recomendacion? Gracias


 

Si le apuntás al TDA2050 es porque buscás potencia , pero con solo 12 Vdc de batería , la potencia que vas a obtener es muuuuuuy poca . . . UTILICES EL INTEGRADO QUE UTILICES !

Para una moto yo no aumentaría el voltaje con una pwm 

La única solución que tenés es utilizar circuitos en puente (BTL) y parlantes de 4 ohms


Te recomendaría que uses :

STEREO sin componentes adicionales:

TDA1553Q --> 2 por 22 Watts con proteccion de parlantes
TDA1552 ---> 2 por 22 Watts
TDA1554 ---> 2 por 22 Watts

MONO sin componentes adicionales:

TDA1516BQ --> 1 por 24 Watts
TDA1519AQ --> 1 por 22 Watts

Cuando digo "sin componentes adicionales"  me refiero a que solo necesitan algún capacitor de fuente y los capacitores de entrada , hasta se pueden hacer sin plaqueta minimizando el espacio .

Por otro lado tenés TDA1510AQ y TDA1515BQ que son similares , pero necesitan algo más de espacio por algunos otros componentes adicionales que llevan.

Saludos !


----------



## ALE777 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aca vas a encontrar un proyecto completo (con circuito impreso incluido) para un TDA2050:

www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2050.pdf

                        Espero te sirva...
                                               Saludos...


----------



## luchomario (Oct 27, 2010)

Estimado dosmetros lei mas arriba que explicas que no se conectan las masas de la salida ni de la entrada de audio a la masa en estrella de la fuente la placa y el dispipador, entonces y disculpa mi ignorancia, donde la conectaras a que maasa?? 
saludos Dosmetros gracias por las respuestas ; )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Leele el post de Ezavalla y por las dudas el de Fogonazo , ahí está todo !

Supresion de Ruidos e Interferencias ElectroMagneticas

Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio

Saludos !


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2011)

hola amigos del foro estoy con ganas de arma un amplificador con el tda 2050 pero con alimentación simple el diagrama que aparece en el catalogo del tda, y quisiera saber si el transformado que tengo me alcanza para alimentar 2 de estos amplificadores.
El transformador entrega 33V ca y 2amp. y rectificado entrga algo de 44v cc
serán suficientes los 44v cc  2 ampres para poder alimentar correctamente los dos amplificadores, voy a utilizar un parlante de 8ohm para cada amplificador.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> y quisiera saber si el transformado que tengo me alcanza para alimentar 2 de estos amplificadores.



Date una vuelta por este link, ta va a ayudar bastante con tu duda.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Saludos!


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2011)

estuve viendo el link que me pásate pero me surgió una duda cual es el máximo voltaje de alimentación para el tda2050 con fuente simple ya que en el catalogo no lo dice


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> estuve viendo el link que me pásate pero me surgió una duda cual es el máximo voltaje de alimentación para el tda2050 con fuente simple ya que en el catalogo no lo dice



En el datasheet aparece como maximo 50Vcc, hay unas notas en el mismo datasheet donde los parametros fueron tomados con 40Vcc.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2011)

osea que no tendría problemas si lo alimento con mi trasnformador que entrega 32v ca y rectificado entriega 44v cc


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> osea que no tendría problemas si lo alimento con mi trasnformador que entrega 32v ca y rectificado entriega 44v cc




Teoricamente no, nunca lo use con una fuente simple, esperemos a ver si alguuien lo haya hecho y te lo asegure.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2011)

entonces seria mejor si regulo el voltaje a 40v, tenes idea o algún diagrama de como hacerlo


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> entonces seria mejor si regulo el voltaje a 40v, tenes idea o algún diagrama de como hacerlo



En estos momentos no estoy con mi Pc, fijate en el foro que seguro hay algo.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok me fijo igual cuando puedas ponlo
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> ok me fijo igual cuando puedas ponlo
> desde ya muchas gracias



Ok ok, sino fijate en este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/ que hay un regulador que puedes llegar a adaptar.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

ya estuve hablando con un amigo que lo armo y la configuración de fuente simple fusiona desde 24v hasta 50v, lo probamos con mi fuente y con 44v consume 1.5amp asi que lo voy a alimentar con mi fuente.
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2011)

Si te puede funcionar, pero para alimentar dos TDA2050 debes conseguir un transformador que entrege más corriente, ideal de 5 amperios lo que te dara muy buen rendimento a bajas frecuencias, si vas a armarlo con fuente dual busca un transformador de 18-0-18V a 5Amp que dara muy buenos resultados. Esa recomendación la doy por el tope máximo de manejo de corriente del integrado que es de 5Amp pero como son 2 cada uno tomará 2.5Amp y trabajarán de forma segura.

Saludos.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 6, 2011)

muchas gracias igual lo voy a hacer con alimentación simple y conseguí una fuente de alimentación  de un equipo de música viejo que entrega 44v y 6.5amp. asi que creo que no va a ver problema


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Si es alterna te va a dar 62Vdc la hoja de datos consigna un máximo de +-25 o 50 V, lo cual te estaria dando 12V por encima del maximo.
Si son 44V luego del rectificador si la podes utiliza sin problemas.
Una curiosidad? de que equipo lo estas sacando?, te hago esta pregunta, porque muchos creen que por se un equipo antiguo son malos y muchas veces evite mutilar equipos que cuando los pusieron en marcha no se imaginaban que pudiera sonar asi. 
Incluo aqui en el foro hay muchos que han descubierto amplificadores que quedaron guaradados y olvidados con cajas de 3 vias y al ponerlos en marcha no entienden porque eso que suena tan increiblemente bien esta alli olvidado...


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 11, 2011)

la fuente la estoy sacando de una amplificador audinat at 700 que tiene varios transistores quemados y faltan un par de transistores, me e vuelto loco buscando el diagrama original de amplificado pero no lo encontré, es una pena por que cuando estaba en funcionamiento sonaba muy bien.
si sabes de donde puedo conseguir el  diagrama del audinac at700 seria muy bueno


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

Es de un Audinac700 pero eso tiene arreglo, porque no subis fotos de las placas y te ayudamos a restaurarlo? Porque esos equipos utilzaban unoa conocidos amplificadorres cuyos esquemas estan subidos aqui en el foro


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 11, 2011)

hola estuve mirando bien el audinac y lo que tiene es que el amplificador del canal derecho satura  muchísimo y el izquierdo anda perfecto, el amplificador del canal derecho tiene unas resistencia quemada y seguramente se le quemo algún transistor.
en cuando pueda pongo fotos 
si podes decirme que amplificador usa así me fijo el diagrama para poder repararlo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

Si tense un canal funcionando, ya con eso alcanza, pero subiendo las fotos vere cual es, trata que sean de ambos lados de las placas cosa de poder identificar bien componentes y las pistas.

Si tenes los bafles originales de ese equipo el sonido esta garantizado


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok cuando puedo subo fotos de la placa del amplificado que no anda bien


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 11, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola estuve mirando bien el audinac y lo que tiene es que el amplificador del canal derecho satura  muchísimo y* el izquierdo anda perfecto,* el amplificador del canal derecho tiene unas resistencia quemada y seguramente se le quemo algún transistor.



Ya con eso es sufuciente, ya tenes toda la placa de referencia de donde saber que valores tienen esas R y demas componentes!


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 11, 2011)

si lo que pasa es que los transistores son muy viejos y no se consiguen después los voy a poner una lista de los transistores para que me digan por cual remplazarlos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 11, 2011)

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> si lo que pasa es que los transistores son muy viejos y no se consiguen después los voy a poner una lista de los transistores para que me digan por cual remplazarlos



seguramente algo tiene que haber para reemplazar a los que no se consigan.


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 21, 2011)

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> si mis calculos no fallan ( si es asi corrijanme )
> 
> TDA2050 32W Hi-Fi AUDIO POWER AMPLIFIER
> 
> ...


Hola, perdon por levantar el post pero tengo una duda, consigo transformador 15+15 3A, eso quiere decir que tengo 1,5A por cada rama y no me va a alcanzar (necesito alimentar un solo tda2050 simple)??? o segun tu cálculo de 2,42A es el que necesito como dato para la fuente y con 3A va bien?
Gracias


----------



## edward23 (Sep 6, 2011)

una pegunta usando una tranformador de 12vac con 4amp ke al retificarlos daran algunos 17 vcc, podria funcionar bine ese voltaje y amperaje?


----------



## estudiantemore (Sep 6, 2011)

El TDA 2050 funciona con una fuente partida de Vs= 18 V ( es decir 18 + 18) y según los datos con una carga de 4 ohms.  De esta forma, se pueda aplicar la ley de Joule y te dá por cada ampliificador un consumo de 3 amperios. Por lo tanto, si vas a alimentar 5 unidades, entonces deberas multiplicar por cinco, es decir, tu transformador deberá tener una capacidad de corriente de 15 A rms.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2011)

Creeo que no leiste ni los post y mucho menos las hojas de datos.
Muy mal de tu parte

Ezavalla le pregunto con cuanta tensiòn lo piensa alimentar, ya que tiene un rango de tensiones para funcionar, no trabaja a una sola tensiòn, y tambièn puede trabajar con fuente simple y nada de eso has contemplado


----------



## nicolasxd (Sep 26, 2011)

alguien me puede ayudar porfavor ?
Arme un impreso con un solo tda 2050 original y lo alimente con un tranformador de 24 volts a 6 amp
Lo arme con un puente de diodos y le puse capasitores de 4700, (los originales son de 2200) alguien me puede explicar porque ya queme dos de estos integrados ?
Ya voy remplazando dos tda, nose porque se queman, el tranformador esta bien ?
Le puse un buen disipador y un buen ventilador, alguien que me explique porque se quema!!!
Segun la hoja de datos soporta tenciones de asta 50v, 24 tendria que funcionar exelente y sin enbargo se quema, que alguien me diga porfavor que puede ser, y si es posible si tienen algun diagrama de algun amplificador a 24 volts, stk, tda, o a transistores, con tranformador normal de 24 volts, porque esto del tda ya me esta cansando.. el circuito que use fue el siguiente:

http://xtronic.org/circuit/amplifier/32w-hi-fi-power-amplifier-tda2050/

Que alguien me ayude porfavor !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

¿ Estás alimentando al TDA2050 con 24 Vdc* fuente simple* ?


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 26, 2011)

nicolasxd dijo:
			
		

> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor ?
> Arme un impreso con un solo tda 2050 original y lo alimente con un tranformador de 24 volts a 6 amp
> Lo arme con un puente de diodos y le puse capasitores de 4700, (los originales son de 2200) alguien me puede explicar porque ya queme dos de estos integrados ?
> Ya voy remplazando dos tda, nose porque se queman, el tranformador esta bien ?
> ...


voltaje pico 24v x √2=34v a la salida del rectificador,es mas de 25v,y me falta los capacitores,ponele un regulador a 24v,ojo con la corriente que utiliza el tda2050 ya que los 78xx y 79xx solo soportan 1A
ahora bien, el data dice ±25v,creo que se refiere a una fuente partida de +25v 0v -25v


----------



## nicolasxd (Sep 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Estás alimentando al TDA2050 con 24 Vdc* fuente simple* ?





Con una fuente de 24 volts AC que la hice DC con un puente de diodos de 6 amp y un la filtre con un capasitor de 35 volts a 4700, y la tencion no lo avia medido con el tester, ahora la medi y me da 32,5 volts .. creo que por eso se quemaba el integrado, PERO SONABA IMPRESIONABLE 100% IMPECABLE! con un subwoofer marca xpro de 18 pulgadas, a 8 ohms a 200watts aunque por otro lado en la hoja de datos de datasheet dice que este integrado soporta 50v, asique siguo con mis dudas..
Si el amperaje es muy alto el amplificador se quema ?? que amperaje soporta ??
Porque en la hoja de datos no dice nada.. 
con una fuente que tengo aca de 12v DC a 2.50 amper el amplificador suena muy bien, cuando le doy potencia empiesa hacer clipping, lo mismo me hace con casi todas las fuentes de 12 que le coloco, ahora voy a probar con una que tengo aca de 18 0 18, voy aver que pasa,
Alguien que me recomiende el tranformador exacto para este amplificador porfavor ??
Saludos !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2011)

*Tu circuito es para alimentación simple *

El TDA2050 soporta* hasta* 50 Vdc (o 25+25 Volts dc)

Si lo vas a alimentar con más tensión hasta 60 Vdc  (o 30 +30) , es preferible el LM1875 que es compatible. Sacás uno y ponés el otro 

Si se te están quemando es probable que , o sean falsos , leete : Transistores Falsificados. , o que estés saturando la entrada ¿ Le pusiste un potenciómetro de volumen ? . . . seguramente lo estés alimentando desde un MP3 directamente.  

La fuente de 18 + 18 es de alterna o de contínua ?


----------



## nicolasxd (Sep 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> *Tu circuito es para alimentación simple *
> 
> El TDA2050 soporta* hasta* 50 Vdc (o 25+25 Volts dc)
> 
> ...




Como estas querido, antes que nada te agradesco demaciado muchisimo averme respondido, sinceramente de corazon, no sabia que me ayudarian tan rapido jaja..

Ya esta le conecte un tranformador de 19v-0-19v (tap central) que tenia aca tirado.. funciona exelente con el puente de diodos y el capasitor de 4700uf el voltaje se eleva a 25vdc estables 100% y el amplificador funciona exelentemente!! mañana terminare el otro pcb que revele la semana pasada para armar la otra etapa, asi los pongo en bridge ..
Esto es posible ?? Se puede estableser los dos en modo bridge asi tengo 35w + 35 wats ?
funciona bien si le conecto parlantes a 2 ohms ??

Tengo otro gran problema! Cuando conecto mis tweeters piezoelecticos marca jahro de 250w el amplificador empiesa a zumbar terriblemente !! con o sin capasitor zumba demaciado!!
Alguno de ustedes tiene alguna idea de porque pasa esto ?? Son los tweeters que anteriormente los utilizaba en mi tda 2006 y funcionaban exelentes!
Alguno tiene alguna idea de que le pasa ??
Tengo conectado un Woofer Xpro de 15" de 200W rms, un medio de 6 pulgadas a 200w rms y no distorciona ni zumba, pero cuando conecto el tweeter ahi se genera el problema...

Alguno de ustedes que me ayude porfavor, desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos los del foro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2011)

Estás alimentando el TDA2050 con 25 Vdc y en realidad podrias hacerlo con hasta 50 Vdc* MÁXIMO*.

El mismo transformador de 19-0-19  rectificalo con 4 diódos entre sus extremos y por el momento olvidate de su tap central (aislalo) y fijate como va ? 

Solo parlante de 8 ohms , ni 4 ni 2 .

Saludos !


----------



## nicolasxd (Sep 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Estás alimentando el TDA2050 con 25 Vdc y en realidad podrias hacerlo con hasta 50 Vdc* MÁXIMO*.
> 
> El mismo transformador de 19-0-19  rectificalo con 4 diódos entre sus extremos y por el momento olvidate de su tap central (aislalo) y fijate como va ?
> 
> ...



Hola como estas denuevo, se acaba de quemar (nuevamente) no soporta 19 + 19 retificados con un puente de diodos, da como 32vdc y se quemo, no llego ni a funcionar.. Los integrados son originales ST, creo que con 19vDC funciona perfectamente a 3 amp..
Cuando se quemo empeso a calentar MUCHISIMO y a zumbar a lo loco y largaba muchisimo olor a quemado.. sin dejar salir el sonido en lo absoluto..
Por suerte aca en argentina lo consiguo a $2,50
Otra cosa que me pasa, cuando desconecto la entrada de señal, el amplificador empiesa a zumbar como loco, como si estubiera quemado y empiesa a largar olor a quemado.. alguien sabe porque pasa esto ? se satura la entrada como decis vos ??
No tiene opcion de stan-by o mute, asi no zumba ? porque tengo ganas de utilizar dos de estos integrados junto con un preamp de guitarra con distorcion para realizar un cabezal amplificador..
Saludos!!


----------



## zopilote (Sep 28, 2011)

nicolasxd dijo:
			
		

> Hola como estas denuevo, se acaba de quemar (nuevamente) no soporta 19 + 19 retificados con un puente de diodos, da como 32vdc y se quemo, no llego ni a funcionar.. Los integrados son originales ST, creo que con 19vDC funciona perfectamente a 3 amp..
> Cuando se quemo empeso a calentar MUCHISIMO y a zumbar a lo loco y largaba muchisimo olor a quemado.. sin dejar salir el sonido en lo absoluto..
> Por suerte aca en argentina lo consiguo a $2,50
> Otra cosa que me pasa, cuando desconecto la entrada de señal, el amplificador empiesa a zumbar como loco, como si estubiera quemado y empiesa a largar olor a quemado.. alguien sabe porque pasa esto ? se satura la entrada como decis vos ??
> ...


   El diseño que usaste es para usarlo con fuente simple, y por la manera en que esta quemando al integrado es por muchas razones, primero mendsiona tu fuente de audio, lo otro es, cuando tienes el rectificador y los filtros cerca al integrado se producen oscilaciones, esto se traduce en un calentamiento excesivo, aun sin audio.

 Si quieres saber que ocurre tienes que medir la tension DC de salida en el pin 4 (como es fuente simple ) esta debera ser la mitad de la fuente, es decir si tenias alimentado con 25Vdc, tendrias que tener como  12Vdc, si tuvieras mucho menos digamos 9.5V, esta oscilando. Y si tuvieras 24V , el integrado ya se quemo. Y hay muchos más para decirte pero no puedo escribir tanto, lo mejor es que postees todos los pormenores y hasta fotos (ambas caras) si es posible.


----------



## nicolasxd (Sep 28, 2011)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> El diseño que usaste es para usarlo con fuente simple, y por la manera en que esta quemando al integrado es por muchas razones, primero mendsiona tu fuente de audio, lo otro es, cuando tienes el rectificador y los filtros cerca al integrado se producen oscilaciones, esto se traduce en un calentamiento excesivo, aun sin audio.
> 
> Si quieres saber que ocurre tienes que medir la tension DC de salida en el pin 4 (como es fuente simple ) esta debera ser la mitad de la fuente, es decir si tenias alimentado con 25Vdc, tendrias que tener como  12Vdc, si tuvieras mucho menos digamos 9.5V, esta oscilando. Y si tuvieras 24V , el integrado ya se quemo. Y hay muchos más para decirte pero no puedo escribir tanto, lo mejor es que postees todos los pormenores y hasta fotos (ambas caras) si es posible.



tambien me pasa que cuando le conecto un tweeter piezoelectrico al amplificador empiesa a zumbar.. alguno tiene idea de porque susede ? con o sin capasitor zumba a lo loco, alguien que me siga que le pasa, ya probe con 3 tweaters diferentes..
saluds


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2011)

Si querés aprender que pasa con los tweeters , tendrias que leerte este post . . . 

. . . al menos tinen el planito ! 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/ajustar-respuesta-tweeter-piezo-electrico-22677/
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/186139/ _ 
Ese amplificador está oscilando !


----------



## Limbo (Mar 7, 2012)

Estoy con este ampli y tengo una buena cuestion de reciclador que soy ¿A cuanto anda mas o menos el precio de un trafo de 15+15V 4A? No quiero que me timen... y no estoy muy puesto en los precios de los transformadores..


----------



## Cacho (Mar 7, 2012)

Eso depende bastante de las latitudes.
Acá se pueden conseguir a alrededor de $100-110 (con el dólar a $4,4), pero en España... Ni idea.

Como consejo, no compres el chino más barato, o si lo comprás, que sea al menos un 20-30% más la corriente que dice entregar que la que le vayas a pedir. Así sí andan decentemente bien.
De lo contrario vas a tener un trafo que puede romperse cuando le plazca.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 7, 2012)

> Como consejo, no compres el chino más barato, o si lo comprás, que sea al menos un 20-30% más la corriente que dice entregar que la que le vayas a pedir. Así sí andan decentemente bien.
> De lo contrario vas a tener un trafo que puede romperse cuando le plazca.


Busco marca de calidad media..
No me imaginaba que fueran tan tan caros los transformadores.. lo poco que he mirado me cobran 40-50€ por ese transformador, me parece brutal, un robo.. (Esto en tiendas de electronica a las que siempre voy..)

Estoy preguntando en tiendas de bobinados, pero algunas no venden al particular o simplemente no hacen transformadores..


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 10, 2012)

Yo compré uno chino barato de supuestos 3A y no entrega ni 1 amper, prueba hecha acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/diametro-alambre-transformador-65537/ por ende la regla de Cacho no me serviría... salvo que los chinos en Bahía Blanca sea más decentes .
Lo principal es estimar la potencia en base al núcleo. Te recomiendo leer este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 11, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Busco marca de calidad media..
> No me imaginaba que fueran tan tan caros los transformadores.. lo poco que he mirado me cobran 40-50€ por ese transformador, me parece brutal, un robo.. (Esto en tiendas de electronica a las que siempre voy..)
> 
> Estoy preguntando en tiendas de bobinados, pero algunas no venden al particular o simplemente no hacen transformadores..



La semana pasada me dieron precio de uno de 18-0-18 4A.
25 euros. Les dije que no lo pidiesen. Más de 2 amperios no suelen tener en ningún lado, aparte que son el doble de caros.
En Zaragoza más barato! Jaja. Un saludo.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 12, 2012)

> La semana pasada me dieron precio de uno de 18-0-18 4A.
> 25 euros.


¿En que empresa? Es un muy buen precio para lo que he visto por Barcelona y me sale a cuenta hasta que me lo envien..


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Yo compré uno chino barato de supuestos 3A y no entrega ni 1 amper...


Ah, bueno, vos conseguís trafos berretas más berretas que los que consigo yo 

Saludos


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Mar 14, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿En que empresa? Es un muy buen precio para lo que he visto por Barcelona y me sale a cuenta hasta que me lo envien..



Se llama Certe, aunque en la entrada y las bolsas que dan y demás pone Electro DH.

Edito:
Aquí tienes: 
C/ Arzobispo Apaolaza, 15 
50009 Zaragoza 
Telf.: 976 55 05 40 
Fax: 976 09 10 24 
E-Mail: certe@electronicacerte.com

Por lo que he visto y ya que dices lo del reciclaje, con un trafo de microondas puedes hacer lo que quieras. Excepto hacer un transformador pequeño, claro.
Yo ahora estoy a ver si utilizo uno de una cadena SONY con 5 secundarios regulando voltaje y demás, o tiro el microondas de casa al suelo y digo que lo ha tirado el gato para hacerlo yo.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Al final emcontre una tienda en barcelona que me lo hacen por 15€, muy muy barato, pero gracias igualmente, me guardo la tienda de todas formas.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 15, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Al final emcontre una tienda en barcelona que me lo hacen por 15€, muy muy barato, pero gracias igualmente, me guardo la tienda de todas formas.



Leiste el link que te puse? Sobre potencia en base a dimensión del núcleo.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 15, 2012)

Si, lo lei (relleno)


----------



## CCB (Jun 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Estás alimentando el TDA2050 con 25 Vdc y en realidad podrias hacerlo con hasta 50 Vdc* MÁXIMO*.
> 
> El mismo transformador de 19-0-19  rectificalo con 4 diódos entre sus extremos y por el momento olvidate de su tap central (aislalo) y fijate como va ?
> 
> ...



Hola, disculpa leyendo estos datasheet veo como en el caso del TDA2050 y que tu comentas el voltage maximo es 50V lo que no dice el datasheet es si es voltage AC o DC por que si es AC al pasar a DC llegaria a mas de 65VDC y mas abajo se lee voltage en carga de 4ohms requiere ±18 y en carga de 8ohms requiere ±22 lo que tampoco nos dice es si ese voltage es AC o DC



...................La cuestion en concreto es saber como leér eh interpretar los datos tecnicos en particular referente al voltage que se requiere ejemplo si un IC dice que requiere ±10V osea 20V este voltage sera el que da el trafo sin rectificar o el que da el trafo luego de rectificar, por que hay una enorme diferencia.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 4, 2012)

Las hojas de datos son muy claras al respecto. Los integrados (salvo excepciones) trabajan con DC y su especificación es DC. Si dice por ejemplo ±22 eso obvio que se refiere a DC ya que ne AC no hay ni positivo ni negativo, hay fases.
No es bueno confundir a la gente. Las especificaciones son muy claras, jamás hablan del transformador, hablan de la tensión continua que pueden admitir.


----------



## CCB (Jun 4, 2012)

Nose, no eh consultado muchas hojas de datos pero las que eh consultado en su parte de alimentacion saben decir el numero/cantidad y al lado la letra (V) y en caso de ser simetrica anteponen los signos _  ejem: _ 18V como en el caso del IC TDA2050 nunca aparece el indicativo de DC, por eso la pregunta, ademas cuando eh leido en la red dicen que el trafo debe ser de ¡À18V y uno cuando arma o compra un trafo no lo compra con los condensadores ni diodos, eso los debe uno comprar aparte y montarlo, lo que llaman puente rectificador por lo que al conectarlo al trafo este cambia entraga una tencion pico a pico aumentada en VDC que puede llegar a mas de _ 23VDC, teniendo todo lo anterior en cuenta uno se confunde. Como le¨¦r eh interpretar un datasheet...???



PDT 1) Yo no pregunte para confundir, pregunte por que yo estoy confundido y no quiero quemar integrados.



PDT 2) Pregunte para ser guiado y no para ser regañado, si no quieres pacientemente, amablemente guiar a alguien, al menos no lo reganes


----------



## crimson (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola caucanito, no te sulfures. Primero hay que ver en qué modo lo estás usando. Si es en fuente partida o si es en fuente simple. Si es en fuente partida tenés masa, una tensión positiva (supongamos +20V) y una tensión negativa (supongamos -20V) Si fuera fuente simple serían 40V, el cero es masa y el positivo +40V. ¿Cómo pido el transformador? Bien, a los 40V (suponiendo que es el de fuente simple) hay que dividirlos por raíz de 2 (1,41) lo que nos daría 40/1.41= 28,3V Así que con un transformador de 28V estarías bien. Saludos C


----------



## CCB (Jun 6, 2012)

nicolasxd dijo:
			
		

> Como estas querido, antes que nada te agradesco demaciado muchisimo averme respondido, sinceramente de corazon, no sabia que me ayudarian tan rapido jaja
> 
> Ya esta le conecte un tranformador de 19v-0-19v (tap central) que tenia aca tirado.. funciona exelente con el puente de diodos y el capasitor de 4700uf el voltaje se eleva a 25vdc estables 100%  ,



Como se daran cuente Nicolas menciono un trafo simetrico de 19/0/19 sin rectificar y que con el puente de diodos le llega a mas de



±25Vdc, pero en el mensaje siguiente le responden que:





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Estás alimentando el TDA2050 con 25 Vdc y en realidad podrias hacerlo con hasta 50 Vdc* MÁXIMO*.
> 
> El mismo transformador de 19-0-19  rectificalo con 4 diódos entre sus extremos y por el momento olvidate de su tap central (aislalo) y fijate como va ?
> 
> ...



Se supone que si utiliza un transformador simetrico se utilizan es sus extremos y estos son los que llevan el puente rectificador y el central mas que nada va al parlante y este no lleva ningun puente rectificador





			
				nicolasxd dijo:
			
		

> Hola como estas denuevo, se acaba de quemar (nuevamente) no soporta 19 + 19 retificados con un puente de diodos, da como 32vdc y se quemo, no llego ni a funcionar.. Los integrados son originales ST,
> por suerte aca en argentina lo consiguo a $25
> Saludos!!



Como ven otra ves se quemo el IC y esto por que primero no sabe como leer eh interpretar el datasheet y segundo y mas grave no es bien guiado por los que dicen "saber"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2012)

Vamos despacito , los integrados de audio se alimentan con contínua , y la continua pueden ser baterías o fuentes , pero eso es problema nuestro no del fabricante de los integrados 

Así que debemos alimentar al TDA2050 con 50 Vdc si es circuito con fuente simple , o con ±25 Vdc para el de fuente partida.



			
				caucanito dijo:
			
		

> Se supone que si utiliza un transformador simetrico se utilizan es sus extremos y estos son los que llevan el puente rectificador y el central mas que nada va al parlante y este no lleva ningun puente rectificador


 
Para fuente doble se usa un puente conectado a los extremos *y el medio se conecta a masa* , incluido el parlante.

En cuanto a tu última consideración , también hay que dedicarle tiempo personal y leer que hay un montón de información ! :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=tda2050&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fnewreply.php%3Fdo%3Dnewreply%26p%3D664501&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff21%2Fesquema-fuente-tda-2050-a-15837%2Findex4.html

Saludos !


----------



## CCB (Jun 8, 2012)

lo malo de leer en los foros esq hay varios temas sobre lo mismo y cada tema tiene cientos de mensajes unos dicen una cosa otros otra todos dicen saber pero todo crea confucion. 
Teniendo esta confucion no resuelta me dio por preguntar en otro foro sobre este topico del TDA2050 y su alimentacion y alguien me comento que los 25simetricos o 50simples solo son permitidos y tolerables por pocos segundos luego de estos segundos se quema el IC y que como bien lo dice la hoja de datos el voltaje aconcejable es 22simetricos o 45simples para mantener un buen funcionamiento del mismo y que siempre me debere guiar en cuanto a alimentacio, energia, voltage, fuente, no por lo que dice cada persona en los foros sino en el datasheet, ahora solo queda que alguien conocedor del tema saque un tutorial con imagenes y demas de como leer eh interpretar las hojas de datos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2012)

Personalmente te aconsejo éste post :

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs 

Saludos !


----------



## el anciano (Ago 7, 2012)

kiwara dijo:


> hola que tal tengo mi consulta yo arme mi tda 2050 con una fuente de pc y cuando conecto el +12 y -12 salta un corto en la fuente es normal eso? o hay algo que falla?



kiwara no puedes conectar esa fuente a este amplificador ya que el suministro negativo solo tiene un máximo de 0.5A y no es suficiente para este integrado, por mi experiencia este dispositivo consume mínimo 1.5 A, ahora si es estéreo, o multicanal debes tener en cuenta, yo he armado una placa stereo y en modo puente con TDA2050  y tuve que re embobinar el devanado secundario con una mayor corriente y por tanto un mayor calibre...

Saludos al foro


----------

